

Show HN: Girl Talk's All Day, Annotated - Adrock
http://adereth.github.io/oneoff/girltalk-v2/

======
Adrock
I just finished up this project... any feedback would be appreciated!

~~~
joezydeco
Not bad. Might want to check out
[http://www.mashupbreakdown.com/](http://www.mashupbreakdown.com/) and see how
they did it.

~~~
Adrock
Nice! I hadn't seen that before.

------
fiatjaf
My first thought was: nice a transcription of what a girl talks during an
entire day.

My second thought was: where is the transcription?

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
Way too gender normative for me.

~~~
Adrock
Sorry, I wish there was an epic mash-up of non-misogynistic tracks, but this
is what I've got to work with.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
oh jesus, I posted this on the wrong thread.

